# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHR de Huy

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHR de Huy
Rue des Trois Ponts 2
Huy

Bezoek de website van CHR de Huy


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHR de Huy.*

----------

